# Do you know how to say ... in Dutch?



## mirind4

Dag!

I would like to ask a question.
The example situation is the following:
I am talking with a buddy from Netherlands, and I would like tell him a sentence, but unfortunately I do not know one word, so I would ask him in dutch:
"Do you know, how to say "to fly" in dutch?"
My attempt:
Weet je hoe zeg ik "to fly" in het Nederlands? Is this sentence correct?

Thanks in advance!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

Your word order is not correct: "Weet je hoe men "to fly" zegt in het Nederlands?"

I also used "men" (= the English "one") instead of "ik".


----------



## mirind4

Thanks a lot, big helps!


----------



## Sjonger

Or shorter (and maybe more common, at least in The Netherlands) Wat is 'vliegen' in het Nederlands?


----------



## mirind4

thanks Sjonger!


----------



## LiebeFranzoesisch

I only write in Dutch about once or twice a year, and I was never great at it, but I am doing so right now and would be very thankful if someone could help me say the following:
"You all are like my Belgian family."
I'm mainly just not sure about the word "like" above and how it would be translated. My dictionaries have not helped. 
Is this right? Jullie zijn zoals mijn belgische familie

Dank u wel!!


----------



## mirind4

Hi! I would use the same sentence, but I am not a native dutch speaker, so lets wait for some pros


----------



## Chimel

I confirm, your sentence is all right.


----------



## Peterdg

I agree with mirind4 and Chimel.


----------



## Red Arrow

mirind4 said:


> "Do you know, how to say "to fly" in dutch?"
> My attempt:
> Weet je hoe zeg ik "to fly" in het Nederlands? Is this sentence correct?


You can also say: "Hoe zeg je "to fly" in het Nederlands?"
So you were pretty close already


----------



## eno2

mirind4 said:


> Dag!
> 
> I would like to ask a question.
> The example situation is the following:
> I am talking with a buddy from Netherlands, and I would like tell him a sentence, but unfortunately I do not know one word, so I would ask him in dutch:
> "Do you know, how to say "to fly" in dutch?"
> My attempt:
> Weet je hoe zeg ik "to fly" in het Nederlands? Is this sentence correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> mirind4



De letterlijke vertaling - altijd de minst geapprecieerde-  luidt:

Weet jij hoe men "to fly" zegt in het Nederlands?
En ook nog wel met de enigszins verwarrende jij-je herhaling:

Weet jij hoe je "to fly" zegt in het Nederlands?  Met een beetje semantische kwaadaardigheid kan je dat interpreteren alsof hij niet weet hoe hijzelf "to fly" zegt in het Nederlands.


----------



## ThomasK

Of
"Hoe vertaal je ... in het Nederlands?",
["Hoe kan ik dat in het Nederlands zeggen?"  ???]
"Wat is [de vertaling van] dat woord weer in het Nederlands?"


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Of
> 
> "Wat is [de vertaling van] dat woord weer in het Nederlands?"







mirind4 said:


> unfortunately I do not know one word,



Hij heeft het nooit geweten, jouw voorstel wekt de indruk  dat het hem ontschoten is.


----------



## ThomasK

Zou misschien toch kunnen. Bij mij gebeurt het geregeld dat een woord mij ontgaat terwijl ik het ken...;-)


----------



## eno2

Deelneming, mij ook, de leeftijd...Ik leg er zelfs een lijstje van aan. 

Hij evenwel zegt uitdrukkelijk dat hij geen woord Nederlands kent. Hoe kan het hem dan ontschieten? Of zij?


----------



## ThomasK

Jahaa, maar hij zegt dat ook niet uitdrukkelijk, meen ik, en ik ken de man toevallig persoonlijk en die spreekt (schrijft) véél meer dan een mondje Nederlands, hoor. Het is de typische situatie, denk ik, waarin hij met zijn gevorderde kennis en functionerend in een Nederlands bedrijf, even een woord niet kent, terwijl hij zich voor de rest heel goed uitdrukt...


----------



## eno2

Gosh, da's extra tekstueel. De leugenaar...zal onze laatste bijdragen in het Nederlands dan ook wel begrijpen.


----------



## ThomasK

Genade, genade! Herlees eens zijn vraag! Hij geeft gewoon aan dat hij (in bepaalde situaties) eens een woord moet vragen. Hij is nog altijd aan het bijleren, maar niets verraadt dat zijn niveau zo laag is (als je hem zijn syntactische fout niet te zwaar aanrekent..)! ;-)


----------



## eno2

Ah yes. I see. With "I do not know one word"  he meant: "One word I do not know in Dutch(to fly). ....The traps of language's ambiguities..


----------

